# Aquí me dormí



## Hakro

A couple of years ago I found in a Spanish hotel on the night table a  simple piece of cardboard, about 5 x 20 cm. It was just a bookmark, but I  was delighted to read there: "Aquí me dormí". There was also an English  text but simply "My Bookmark".

Now I have an idea to produce such cardboard bookmarks with texts "Aquí me dormí" in as many languages as possible. Please translate it in your language.

Spanish: Aquí me dormí
English: This is where I fell asleep
Finnish: Tähän nukahdin


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

Tady jsem usnul. (spoken by male)
Tady jsem usnula. (spoken by female)


----------



## DearPrudence

In *French*:
*"Je me suis endormi ici" *(pour un homme)
*"Je me suis endormie ici" *(pour une femme)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
הסימניה שלי
hasimaniya sheli
the bookmarker of mine.


----------



## amikama

arielipi said:


> Hebrew:
> הסימניה שלי
> hasimaniya sheli
> the bookmarker of mine.


But Hakro wants translation of "this is where I fell asleep", not "my bookmark".

In Hebrew it would be:
כאן נרדמתי (_kan nirdamti_)


----------



## Peterdg

Dutch: Hier ben ik in slaap gevallen.


----------



## Lurrezko

Catalan: Aquí em vaig adormir.


----------



## apmoy70

In Greek:


*«Εδώ κοιμήθηκα»* [e'ðo ci'miθika].


----------



## bibax

ilocas2 said:


> Czech:
> 
> Tady jsem usnul. (spoken by male)
> Tady jsem usnula. (spoken by female)



Tady jsem usnulo. (spoken by a child, or by a personified animal or thing of neuter gender)


----------



## Saluton

Russian: Здесь я заснул (male) / Здесь я заснула (female).
Ukrainian: Тут я заснув (male) / Тут я заснула (female).


----------



## Jakobo3

Swedish: Här somnade jag


----------



## Raigeki

Danish: Her faldt jeg i søvn


----------



## anipo

German: Hier bin ich eingeschlafen.


----------



## DarkChild

Bulgarian: Тук заспах


----------



## Ben Jamin

Her sovnet jeg. 
Or
Det var her jeg sovnet.


----------



## AutumnOwl

_*Swedish: *__Här somnade jag_


----------



## Табладжия

На български: Тук аз заспах.


----------



## Hakro

DarkChild and Табладжия: Please tell me what is the difference between Тук заспах and Тук аз заспах?


----------



## Табладжия

Разликата е в това, че аз реших да използвам лично местоимение в номинатив (по принцип незадължително) с цел подчертаване на подлога - именно аз, докато колегата Dark Child да изпусне подлога (т. е. не го поставя под логическо ударение).


----------



## Hakro

In English, please, Табладжия. Or in another Western language.


----------



## Табладжия

Google translate:The difference is that I decided to use a personal pronoun in the Nominative (generally optional) to highlight the bedpan - namely me, while fellow Dark Child to miss bedpan (ie do not put it into logical accent).


----------



## Lurrezko

Табладжия said:


> Google translate:The difference is that I decided to use a personal pronoun in the Nominative (generally optional) to highlight the bedpan - namely me, while fellow Dark Child to miss bedpan (ie do not put it into logical accent).



This is a language forum. Do you really think that Google translate is accurate enough to render the nuances of what you are trying to explain?

Un saludo


----------



## Hakro

Thanks, Табладжия.


----------



## bibax

The personal pronoun аз means I, ich, yo, ego, ...

Me dormí. vs. Yo me dormí.


----------



## mataripis

Tagalog: Dito ang {aking} Pahingahan/Tuluyan.  I noticed the Finnish translation, Tahan is also a Tagalog word meaning "To stop or be still"  Tagalog translation " Dito ka maaring tumahan" is also acceptable.


----------



## Rallino

*Turkish*: Burası uykuya daldığım yer.


----------



## oveka

Saluton said:


> Russian: Здесь я заснул (male) / Здесь я заснула (female).
> Ukrainian: Тут я заснув (male) / Тут я заснула (female).



Так краще (that is better!):
Ukrainian: Отут я і заснув (male) / Отут я і заснула (female).


----------



## elroy

Arabic:
 هنا استغرقت في النوم


----------

